# Vintage Citizen V2 Custom



## PXM (Mar 9, 2006)

Went to wind my Citizen up this morning and the winder came off in my hand


















wondered if this is something which can be repaired as I love this watch and would hate to see it junked.

Vintage Citizen V2 Custom automatic - can be manually wound

Back of case is marked - CITIZEN - STAINLESS STEEL - PARAWATER - GN-3-S

Watch originally sold by Roy ( way way back )

any help would be greatfully received.

tia

-c-


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

has it just unscrewed or has the stem broken?

the former is just a case of screwing it back on.

The latter may be more difficult, a stem shouldn't be that hard to source but it the old stem has broken flush in the crown it will be nigh on impossible to get the broken part out and a new crown might have to be found as well.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

PXM said:


> Went to wind my Citizen up this morning and the winder came off in my hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear - that Citizen used to be mine for a while - nice watch.

I had a similar experience with an Orfina - fortunately this was still under warranty and was repaired free of charge - I would have thought that someone on the forum should be able to suggest a solution or someone to fix it up.


----------



## PXM (Mar 9, 2006)

the stem has broken just below the crown, the winder has about 2mm of stem on it, clean break.










-c-


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That used to be mine too - I don't think replacing a stem (even a broken one) is a particularly huge job - though some dismantling of the movement may well be needed. I'm pretty sure that it can be repaired.

Look forward to seeing it in one piece again


----------



## PXM (Mar 9, 2006)

is this a forum shared watch, am I supposed to pass it on in a few months ?









can anyone point me in the direction of someone I could approach to do the repair please.

thanks

-c-



pauluspaolo said:


> That used to be mine too - I don't think replacing a stem (even a broken one) is a particularly huge job - though some dismantling of the movement may well be needed. I'm pretty sure that it can be repaired.
> 
> Look forward to seeing it in one piece again


----------



## PXM (Mar 9, 2006)

Just incase anyone is needing their Citizen repaired here are the details -

Citizen Service Centre

PO Box 161

Wokingham

Berkshire

RG41 2FS

Tel. 0118 9368855

Fax 0118 989 0536

On receipt, your watch will be logged onto their system in its received condition, and an estimate of the cost of repair will be sent to you by post.

Payment may then be made by Cheque or Major Credit Card, and work will commence after they have received your instruction and payment

-c-


----------



## watchnutt (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the same watch that I bought from ebay 2 years ago. I have searched for another one because it is so cool but I have never seen another other than yours. I hope you get it fixed as it is a unique look.


----------

